# Continuation of Fragbox Group Buy



## Nicole

This thread will continue the group buy for Fragbox. It will be continuously updated.

You can send me your coral wishlist via PM by copying and pasting the link to the specified coral. After I have confirmation that your corals are reserved, payment can be made to me via paypal or cash in person. The list you send me MUST BE FOR CERTAIN, the only changes will be additions.

------Update------

We are currently at $750! Free shipping. Get your orders in by the end of this week.
I will personally go pick up the package again to minimize stress on the corals.
Pick up anytime after that, I'll stay home all day. PM me for my number and address, and include your contact number.
I will sort out all the corals, group them into bags for each person, float them in a 26C tub, and take pictures of any missing/DOAs and inform March.

Thank you for all those contributing to the group buy.

------Update------

Sorry but the deadline for the group buy will be today. There is no more room in the box for more corals. If you have one coral you'd like to add then shoot me a pm asap. Also if you haven't paid me yet, do so asap. I will send each of you a pm to arrange a pick up time once I get a confirmation.

------Update------

Package will arrive on Wednesday 10th, most likely in the morning/afternoon, specific time will be confirmed as the date gets closer.


----------



## JTang

Hi Nicole, where do we pick up the corals? Is there tax on top n do we get the 15% like we did from Fragalot? Thanks!
John


----------



## Nicole

Hi John, pick up will be from my house. There is no tax from Fragbox. That 15% off is for first customer's only from Fragalot.



JTang said:


> Hi Nicole, where do we pick up the corals? Is there tax on top n do we get the 15% like we did from Fragalot? Thanks!
> John


----------



## JTang

OK great! You are near by King Ed's, right? I might chip in $50. Wanna see what new stuff are available tomorrow...


----------



## Nicole

Yup! 5min from King Eds.



JTang said:


> OK great! You are near by King Ed's, right? I might chip in $50. Wanna see what new stuff are available tomorrow...


----------



## Claudia

JTang said:


> OK great! You are near by King Ed's, right? I might chip in $50. Wanna see what new stuff are available tomorrow...


Oh u r bad John lol


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole is a great person with groupbuys under her belt....dont be shy people :bigsmile: March will take care of you guys and gals even in a groupbuy no need to worry about him either.
Good luck guys and gals,I'll catch you on the next one.


----------



## scott tang

ok um id be in for 50 plus but i cant pay pay pal Nicole could i pay when i come pick them up ? is so id want 
Starburst Zoos 2 Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca 12 
Green Dragon Eye Zoos Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca 22
Green Firecracker Zoos | Fragbox.ca 32
Hawaiin Sherbert | Fragbox.ca 56 
ok ya id be in for 56 bucks if i could pay at your house apon pick up ?


----------



## effox

If I were her, I'd expect cash\transaction up front. I got burned last time, so I'm cynical.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Can I get a list of which acan's are taken? I'm looking to buy a full acan garden and am looking to spend around 150-200$ if I can get the acan's I want


----------



## Chrisphungg

A13 Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$25]
A16 Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$30]
A15 Pink Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$25]
A21 Acan | Fragbox.ca [$15]
A7 Red Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$25]
A2 Red Striped Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$25]
A27 | Fragbox.ca [$20]
A3 Acans Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca [$20]
Wysiwyg Acan Frag 4 | Fragbox.ca [$30]

Total: $215


----------



## Nicole

Just because I haven't personally met you yet, I'd need to have the cash before placing the order. So if you'd like, you can drop by with the money after I give you confirmation your corals are reserved. Then later if you'd like to add anymore corals, you can just pay me the additional cost when you come pick up. Is that okay with you Scott? I just can't be left covering up the majority of the cost if someone backs out in the end, nothing personal.



scott tang said:


> ok um id be in for 50 plus but i cant pay pay pal Nicole could i pay when i come pick them up ? is so id want
> Starburst Zoos 2 Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca 12
> Green Dragon Eye Zoos Wysiwyg | Fragbox.ca 22
> Green Firecracker Zoos | Fragbox.ca 32
> Hawaiin Sherbert | Fragbox.ca 56
> ok ya id be in for 56 bucks if i could pay at your house apon pick up ?


----------



## Momobobo

Well by the looks of it Chris has pushed us over the mark


----------



## MELLO

Let me know Nicole when you need the money..


----------



## Chrisphungg

I'm sure there is going to be some overlap in acan's though so I doubt I will be spending the full 215


----------



## Nicole

Just waiting on confirmation. If everything goes well we will get free shipping, yippee! Let's thank Chris haha.

Is everyone okay if the corals arrive on a weekday instead of paying extra for Sat? I would be available all weekday so you could pick up as late as you want if you have work and what not..I'm usually up til 1-2am.


----------



## Chrisphungg

I'm fine for pick up on any day


----------



## Nicole

Oh and if you have a long drive back and what not, let me know and I can wrap your corals in styrofoam.


----------



## MELLO

Any day this week will be fine.. Just let us know when.. Thanks for organizing this group buy Nicole!!


----------



## Nicole

Would everyone be okay with picking up on Tuesday 9th? A member has informed me that they will be out of the country before then.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Tuesday the 9th is fun with me.


----------



## scott tang

ok when and where do i drop mony and i can totaly get that like 100 %


----------



## Nicole

March says:
we just got super bright orange yumas in about 30 in total
getting some more acan frags online and nice yellow / green zoos and few other odd pieces
superman monti, rainbow monti and pokerstar monti not a HUGE shipment but some nice pieces


----------



## JTang

I will see what new stuff March has. Several pieces like I wanted are already taken. You guys are damn fast!


----------



## dabandit1

Omg those green goblin zoas and mutant hammers are GORGEOUS!!! now Im getting jealous lol


----------



## scott tang

goblins are taken  i tryed lol


----------



## scott tang

how much light do acans need ? i got a standard 29 bio cube that be enuf light ? i ceep blastomus i think its called and hamer coral it seems happy


----------



## dabandit1

scott tang said:


> how much light do acans need ? i got a standard 29 bio cube that be enuf light ? i ceep blastomus i think its called and hamer coral it seems happy


 Probably okay for acans as they arent entirely photosynthetic


----------



## Claudia

I am soooo jealous i want some frags lol


----------



## scott tang

mm might start looking at em then


----------



## Nicole

I can keep acans under PC, I think they're pretty hardy IME.


----------



## Nicole

Few days left. Final list and payments need to be made by Saturday. We're at $590


----------



## Nicole

March has just informed me that new corals will be added onto the site tonight! Here are some teasers of them  He says he's also trying to get more acans.


----------



## Nicole

No worries, I didn't call first dibs..however I will be waiting at the computer


----------



## Claudia

Omg i am so tempted but i really have to wait till i move gggrrrrr


----------



## MELLO

Do it Claudia


----------



## Claudia

MELLO said:


> Do it Claudia


U r not helping hahahah


----------



## JTang

Sorry guys, I just used up my monthly spending $$ on a Canreefer's tank shutdown last night. Therefore I will have to pass on this one. I will join u guys on the next GO...


----------



## Nicole

No problem at all. I was worried about not reaching the mark but we are well past that! Good luck on your new purchases.



JTang said:


> Sorry guys, I just used up my monthly spending $$ on a Canreefer's tank shutdown last night. Therefore I will have to pass on this one. I will join u guys on the next GO...


----------



## scott tang

o my god 590 dam ! i thought i was going to spend about 50 but i maxed out at 102 lol no more for me im not leting my self look at frag box till there already on plane


----------



## scott tang

ccome on Claudia you can do it so many pretty frags id be a shame not to


----------



## neven

ooooo yay, im in on this, but i did it the wise way, let the wife pick through the site and then i come in after and eliminate what wont work with the tank specs

1. Tyree Seasons Greetings $35
2. Green Marble Mushroom Rock 2 Wysiwyg $20.00
3. Starburst Zoos $20
4. Green Goblin Zoos $20


----------



## Nicole

Wow no one wants the Ninja Turtle Zoas? I was actually saving that for you guys haha


----------



## scott tang

i would but im kinda maxed out as far as budget goes and i already got the green goblins so simaliar coler


----------



## Nicole

Hi everyone, we've reached $750. Sorry but I have to close off the group buy early since there's no more room in the box for more corals. If you have one more coral you'd like to add then shoot me a pm asap, otherwise I will be sending the final list in.


----------



## Mega

Thanks for organizing this, Nicole!


----------



## fragbox

Mega said:


> Thanks for organizing this, Nicole!


+ 1 : D
have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Claudia

Please send the order, i am fighting so much no to order lol I keep on telling myself we r moving we r moving lol


----------



## scott tang

thanks for organizing nikole hey on tues day i get out of school till three with the coral be good in the bag ?


----------



## Nicole

Np everyone. Claudia the box is full anyways so focus on moving! Yes they'll be fine in the bag Scott. Just pick up on the same day, no worries.


----------



## Nicole

Here's the list!

chumba-wumba-zoos-wysiwyg/
ufo-zoos-1-wysiwyg/
vanilla-sky-zoos-wysiwyg-2/
pink-zoos-wysiwyg/
small-pokerstar-frag-wysiwyg/
tangerine-zoos-2-wysiwyg/
nuclear-green-dragon-eyes-wysiwyg/
red-acan-frag-wysiwyg-2/
a24-acan/
a20-witchcraft-2-acan/a
green-marble-mushroom-rock-wysiwyg/
Mutant hammer frag, 2 heads
green-dragon-eye-zoos-wysiwyg-3/
ricordia-combo-rock-wysiwyg/
green-firecracker-zoos-wysiwyg/
Mutant hammer frag, 2 heads
montipora-danae-frag/
19-witchraft-acans/
a13-acans-wysiwyg/
a16-acans-wysiwyg/
a15-pink-acans-wysiwyg/
a21-acan/
a7-red-acans-wysiwyg/
a2-red-striped-acans-wysiwyg/
a27-acan
a3-acans-wysiwyg/
acan-frag-4/
hawaiin-sherbert-wyswiyg/
starburst-zoos-2-wysiwyg/
green-goblin-zoos-wysiwyg-6/
fruit-loop-frag-wysiwyg/
pokerstar-monti-wyswiyg/
sunset-mili-wysiwyg/
blue-acropora-frag/
blue-orgasm-3-wysiwyg/
blue-tonga-mushroom-wysiwyg-2/
green-goblin-zoos-wysiwyg-4/
starburst-zoos-wysiwyg-2/
green-marble-mushroom-rock-2-wysiwyg/
tyree-seasons-greetings/
green-dragon-eye-zoos-wysiwyg-4/


----------



## Nicole

Also wondering, is everyone okay with Wed 10th for pickup instead of 9th? I was just reminded I needed to be somewhere on Tues but I can reschedule if it's an issue, sorry


----------



## scott tang

hawaiin-sherbert-wyswiyg/
starburst-zoos-2-wysiwyg/
green-goblin-zoos-wysiwyg-6/
fruit-loop-frag-wysiwyg/
my list hehehe


----------



## neven

the day doesn't matter to me  An extra day gives me more time to work on my sump prior to the new frags


----------



## Nicole

Okay even better if it works better for you guys. Wed 10th it is, thanks for understanding!


----------



## scott tang

can i pick up after three ?


----------



## Nicole

Yes, anytime after the box is picked up which should be around the morning/afternoon. I will confirm a time with everyone so I know when you guys are coming.



scott tang said:


> can i pick up after three ?


----------



## Nicole

You should have all arranged a pick up time with me by now. If not shoot me a pm. I will keep this thread updated when the package comes and for those who can pick up whenever, I will let you know if you can pick up earlier. Order has been sent in a paid for. Now to wait!


----------



## Momobobo

DARN, i missed some sweet things it seems  Can't wait to get my new corals, thanks Nicole!


----------



## scott tang

grrr like wateing for christmass !!!


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> Here's the list!
> 
> chumba-wumba-zoos-wysiwyg/
> ufo-zoos-1-wysiwyg/
> vanilla-sky-zoos-wysiwyg-2/
> pink-zoos-wysiwyg/
> small-pokerstar-frag-wysiwyg/
> tangerine-zoos-2-wysiwyg/
> nuclear-green-dragon-eyes-wysiwyg/
> red-acan-frag-wysiwyg-2/
> a24-acan/
> a20-witchcraft-2-acan/a
> green-marble-mushroom-rock-wysiwyg/
> Mutant hammer frag, 2 heads
> green-dragon-eye-zoos-wysiwyg-3/
> ricordia-combo-rock-wysiwyg/
> green-firecracker-zoos-wysiwyg/
> Mutant hammer frag, 2 heads
> montipora-danae-frag/
> 19-witchraft-acans/
> a13-acans-wysiwyg/
> a16-acans-wysiwyg/
> a15-pink-acans-wysiwyg/
> a21-acan/
> a7-red-acans-wysiwyg/
> a2-red-striped-acans-wysiwyg/
> a27-acan
> a3-acans-wysiwyg/
> acan-frag-4/
> hawaiin-sherbert-wyswiyg/
> starburst-zoos-2-wysiwyg/
> green-goblin-zoos-wysiwyg-6/
> fruit-loop-frag-wysiwyg/
> pokerstar-monti-wyswiyg/
> sunset-mili-wysiwyg/
> blue-acropora-frag/
> blue-orgasm-3-wysiwyg/
> blue-tonga-mushroom-wysiwyg-2/
> green-goblin-zoos-wysiwyg-4/
> starburst-zoos-wysiwyg-2/
> green-marble-mushroom-rock-2-wysiwyg/
> tyree-seasons-greetings/
> green-dragon-eye-zoos-wysiwyg-4/


Don't tell me these are all yours!!!


----------



## Nicole

Lol no..i wouldn't even be able to fit them all in my tank


----------



## dabandit1

lol,I think I saw Nicole heading towards Mexico with a big box of coral


----------



## scott tang

dont even joke lol my mom would kill me if her one coral was doa or some thing let alone isnt here at all lol

she seems trustworthy tho


----------



## Nicole

Too late, already crossed the border


----------



## Nicole

Box arriving tomorrow! Your corals should be available to be picked up in the afternoon if there are no delays. I will update this thread when it arrives. Yay!!


----------



## Nicole

Fedex really messed up big time today with horrible customer service. But anyways, your corals are here!! Come pick up!


----------



## Chrisphungg

Thank you Nicole for setting up this group buy and a big thanks fragbox as well. All corals came in looking great!








A picture of all the acans I got from this group order.


----------



## effox

Chrisphungg said:


> Thank you Nicole for setting up this group buy and a big thanks fragbox as well. All corals came in looking great!
> 
> View attachment 16298
> 
> A picture of all the acans I got from this group order.


Looks good! That green acan looks incredibly vibrant... Wow!


----------



## scott tang

my coral look great thanks nicole !


----------



## Nicole

I will add some pics later but for now, all I have to say is I've never received such great customer service from anyone in my whole life. March really knows what to do and how to do it, top notch business. I don't know if I was more impressed with the packaging or the corals lol. Every single coral was double bagged with a printed label taped onto it. It must be such a hassle to print, cut out each name into squares, and tape them onto each bag but it was done nonetheless. Bubble wrap at the top and bottom of the box. 2 Heat pads on the bottom, 2 heat pads on the top. Everything fit and snug in the box, which was taped very well that I struggled a bit to get it off. ...and of course the corals were great, very generous portions, no DOA, none missing, March even doubled some of the sps in case one didn't make it, overall a success.

Now it's a whole different story for Fedex. I was supposed to pick up the box from the office. Except, they shipped the box around to who knows where, then said they would deliver it to my house, then told me later I had to go pick it up and that they would call me when it was ready. I started worrying because I didn't hear from them for hours..so I called them instead and the lady said there was no number on the box to call. When I arrived and got the box, my number was clearly printed right above my name. I pointed it out and lady said" oh that's your number?" Anyways, I wanted to take the corals home and not create trouble so I just left with some not-so nice statements running through my head.


----------



## effox

Glad to hear everything went well. Sounds like great customer service. If I recall correctly the previous group buy for corals from a different company didn't have the bags labelled?

Sucks about FedEx, but at least you didn't have this guy delivering:


----------



## scott tang

when is next order ?


----------



## Dempsey

My Acan looks great! Thanks again Nicole for stepping up and handling this group buy.

And kudos to fragbox for labeling the bags!!


----------



## Nicole

Anyone have Momobobo/Bobby's number? I think he forgot that it was coral day today lol...


----------



## Nicole

scott tang said:


> when is next order ?


You want another order?! ..Okay I'm in hahaha. Okay no really, if there are enough people in I have a few frags to get so let me know if anyone else is interested. Otherwise, it might not be so bad to save some money heh.


----------



## Momobobo

Ah, sorry for making you worry Nicole! :x My corals look great, thanks for organizing this again!

Fedex has a horrible reputation for what they do :/


----------



## scott tang

ya im in for atleast another 40 come on guys another !!!!


----------



## PurpleMonkey

Wow! You guys are nuts! And you must have massive tanks or some serious mts!!! Where are you guys gonna put all the frags?!?!? I'm just jealous ...

Buddy got a new tank that should be ready for frags in a few weeks (it is finishing cycling... xenia is surviving) so we will prob throw down for the next gb if its in a few weeks.


----------



## neven

No wonder there was almost no acans left when I went to pick! My 4 frags coloured up within the first hour and I didnt expect them to be so large. Thank you for organizing this group buy Nicole. If there is another group by in a month or so, Im sure my wife will want in again


----------



## Nicole

Haha okay, I'll talk to March and see when he's getting new shipment in and we can set a ball park date from there. Whatever happens though, I will NOT convert my 110G into saltwater or else I won't have money for food...and now i'm thinking about it *hits head on desk

And it was a pleasure meeting everyone! Maybe I'll see you guys again in a few weeks


----------



## fragbox

THANKS B.C AQUARIA!

Even bigger thanks to Nicole for orchestrating this!

We hope everyone is 100% satisfied with their experience and the corals they received
if not or if there is ANYTHING else we can do for you please do not hesitate to let us know; customer satisfaction is our # 1 goal here. Just send us a pm / email and we will help you out

FYI everyone has a 7 day stay alive guarantee on everything they purchased

Sorry on behalf of fedex for the confusion but all got resolved

We appreciate the opportunity to have served you hope to do so again in the near future!
If another order happens \in the future we will include a free frag of any coral type(i.e zoos, acan, sps, chalice etc) of your choice if you were in this group buy : )

Happy Reefing

March
Canadas best online coral frag source


----------



## scott tang

cool i like free lol ok another in 2 weeks im in hopefuly i can get mom into it two


----------



## JTang

Free frag for repeat customers!!! That's nice! Guess I won't get one. 

I wish Rogers Wireless treat us the same way. Unfortunately they only provide deals for new customers only...

Those are some beautiful frags BTW!



fragbox said:


> THANKS B.C AQUARIA!
> 
> Even bigger thanks to Nicole for orchestrating this!
> 
> We hope everyone is 100% satisfied with their experience and the corals they received
> if not or if there is ANYTHING else we can do for you please do not hesitate to let us know; customer satisfaction is our # 1 goal here. Just send us a pm / email and we will help you out
> 
> FYI everyone has a 7 day stay alive guarantee on everything they purchased
> 
> Sorry on behalf of fedex for the confusion but all got resolved
> 
> We appreciate the opportunity to have served you hope to do so again in the near future!
> If another order happens \in the future we will include a free frag of any coral type(i.e zoos, acan, sps, chalice etc) of your choice if you were in this group buy : )
> 
> Happy Reefing
> 
> March
> Canadas best online coral frag source


----------



## Nicole

Free frags?! Okay it's definitely a go haha. I will let March know who the participants in this group buy were


----------



## MELLO

Im In again.. Let me know when


----------



## scott tang

i love my zoas march !!!! and ok let me know when next one how about we start colecting and holding now and we can send it of next week


----------



## Chrisphungg

I'm in again as well. Looking for another 8-9 acans haha


----------



## Nicole

Haha you guys want in now? Okay I guess I can start taking in orders to get them reserved. I think next week is a bit too early, let's give other people a chance to join in too. How about the following week? Say next tues 23 or around there? I'm still waiting on reply to see when new shipment will be coming in


----------



## Nicole

Here's some pictures from the group buy:

View attachment 16313
View attachment 16314
View attachment 16315
View attachment 16316


----------



## scott tang

so you can start taking orders and holding zoas ?


----------



## Claudia

I will sure start a group buy but after my move, is so hard right now no to buy some frags hahahah but i have to b strong lol


----------



## Nicole

You can send me it now but I won't be putting it in until I receive a reply from March first to see if the group buy's a go.



scott tang said:


> so you can start taking orders and holding zoas ?


----------



## dabandit1

I think someone has a frag problem ehem Nicole ehem  keep doing groupbuys you'll have to upgrade lol
Glad it worked out for you guys,Im jealous


----------



## Nicole

I have an sps frag with your name on it if you want it Fraser..it will give me more room to add another coral hahaha
Glad your tank is getting better! ..now join in some buys with me  Jk, good luck!


----------



## Momobobo

You guys are insane, wont let my wallet have a break


----------



## scott tang

lol im doing a new 20 gal zoa garden when i pass my next math text yay cant wate to have more room for frags lol !!!


----------



## effox

Anybody who took part in the group buy from Fragbox should leave them iTrader feedback.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/itrader.php?u=6483

It's like vouching for someone.


----------



## dabandit1

Nicole said:


> I have an sps frag with your name on it if you want it Fraser..it will give me more room to add another coral hahaha
> Glad your tank is getting better! ..now join in some buys with me  Jk, good luck!


I might be in on this next one :bigsmile:.....maybe lol ahhhh sps would be nice


----------



## fragbox

hey thanks everyone and Effox for the suggestions

craziest mushrooms and zoa /palys you have seen are hopefully coming in 2 weeks going to light the online coral market on fire with this new stuff !

March
Canadas best online coral frag source


----------



## scott tang

Tangerine Zoos 2 - Fragbox.ca | Fragbox.ca this for real or just a typo ?


----------



## Momobobo

I would have to take a gander and say no


----------



## Momobobo

Oh, and here's a look a the mutant hammer frag I got. Probably one of the most beautiful corals I have ever owned. As per usual, the pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## fragbox

scott tang said:


> Tangerine Zoos 2 - Fragbox.ca | Fragbox.ca this for real or just a typo ?


lol yes sorry type just updated its $8 thanks for the heads up

@ Momobobo : D


----------



## scott tang

looks like i cant spend alot of mony this time round just blew alot of colony from a guy that had to move i willl probly be spending 20-30 ish because i love the feeling of new frags


----------



## dabandit1

On fire... lol Im saving up for a claim like that one,please keep us posted



fragbox said:


> hey thanks everyone and Effox for the suggestions
> 
> craziest mushrooms and zoa /palys you have seen are hopefully coming in 2 weeks going to light the online coral market on fire with this new stuff !
> 
> March
> Canadas best online coral frag source


----------



## Mega

March has some nice pieces came in but they are going fast. So, who is ready for round 2? hehe... I am. I already saw a couple of pieces I wanted to pickup.  Perhaps Nicole can start a new thread when there are enough responses for round 2? ... or whenever March lights up his website on fire.... :lol:


----------



## Nicole

Ah sorry, didn't know the pieces you wanted were already going. You can send me your list now. Sorry!


----------

